# Interesting info



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

http://www.census.gov/prod/www/abs/fishing.html

The link is to the 2001 National Survey of Fishing, Hunting, and Wildlife Associated Recreation from the USFWS, just click on a state to get the report.

After hearing about how NR's spending doesn't amount to much, which I have stated in a previous post that I agreed with, I thought I would try to find some hard facts and not just opinions. This report states that in 2001 NR hunters spent $29,537,000 *in North Dakota.*
I think maybe what we spend does amount to something after all. Yes, this is from 2001, but I think it is somewhat of an eye opener.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Itchy, I hate to even go down this road anymore, but when did anyone say that it doesn't amount to anything. All we are saying is that residents outspend N/R because we are here year round and that should count for something.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

gotta agree with dj. nobody says you don't spend here in ND, but that isn't the point.

It seems this will continue to be talked about because both sides aren't talking on the same track. NR's keep saying $$$$$$ and Residents aren't talking money; we are talking pressure, environmental adaptation of birds leaving or migrating sooner because of pressure, along with increase of absentee landowners, and hunting access (which i believe can be linked to our out-migration of youth).

It doesn't matter whether that number is $1 billion. What matters to us is conservation of our resources, protecting our landowners, and keeping the priority of what happens in this state belonging to the state residents and not someone who comes here two weeks out of the year.

You guys never fail to amaze me with your "I want my cake and eat it too attitude".

When you are buying groceries 365 days a year here, purchasing your beef from the 4-H over in Maddock or your car from a landowner's son down in Bismarck who is trying to make a living, or tutoring at the local high school here in ND, or maybe being a volunteer fireman or EMT here going out on calls at 3am in the morning, THEN MAYBE you can start bringing something to the table.

:eyeroll:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Good post L2h. I'm not arguing that non-resident spending on hunting doesn't help out our state, but it does get old that because someone comes here to hunt then they are entitled to the same rights as a resident. I am also not saying everyone from out of state has that attitude, but it gets old hearing from the ones that do. Come and enjoy the hunting, but till you contribute year round we aren't comparing the same thing.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I think much of this debate could be less heated if non-residents knew a portion of their liscence fees were going towards PLOTS, State Game management areas, etc. For instance on our liscence there could be a line item showing $X of this fee is going towards access programs. Along with that would be an account managed by G&F with the money only going to such programs. Accountability and better communication could mellow much of this. Very minor tweaks to what is already a pretty good program.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

itchy,
You did note, of course, that during this same time period residents spent $57,745,000 on hunting (not to mention what we pay in taxes and everyday all-year-long living expenses here).
Jim


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I forgot to add:

volunteer at the church during a funeral or on Sundays, care for a farmers kid when they can't make it home during a blizzard (my Dad was great at hosting my farming classmates with pizza), leading a local boy scout chapter, taking a church youth group to the wave pool in Bismarck, taking your deer to Cando to get processed, buying a family pool pass at the Harvey city pool, voting, getting eggs from the farmer north of Devils Lake (they are good eggs!), attending local community college activities, stopping in every year to the Lutheran Ladies bake-sale, teaching a lefsa making class in Langdon, letting the neighbor kid use your sports car for prom, buying raffle tickets for the sportsboosters in Washburn, etc...etc....etc...

I am sure those kinds of contributions don't all have a monetary value, but we could probably get pretty close...think it exceeds $29,537,000? I am pretty sure it would.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am a NR and I hate to see a post like this.

Everyone that lives in ND spends more in the state. That figure that NR spend is good....but it is nothing compared to what R's do. The R's makes the small towns what they are. Just like what L2H has stated. They volunteer hours, money, crafts, time, etc to the community. No NR can do as much as a R can for a community unless they move there.

Chuck


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

I knew posting this could ruffle some feathers, but I have seen posts where NR dollars don't mean anything, but 27 million dollars is a lot of ca'ching. I:
Never said we spend more than residents.
Never mentioned taxes, etc.
Never said we and our dollars are a blessing. 
Never said residents don't mean more to a community. 
Never said we (NR's) should have the same rights as residents.

I went looking for hard facts (because, like a said, I didn't think it amounts to much, either) and not opinions and found some. If you think 27 million dollars doesn't mean much to the state of North Dakota, I think you (meaning people that say it doesn't mean squat) are mistaken. I would be interested in finding out how much of that money, by purchasing licenses/etc. goes to supporting habitat, etc. I was hesitant to hit the submit button, thanks for the civil responses.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Welcome to Hot Topics itchy.

Anything else you want to get off your chest?


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, since you bring it up, my wife hasn't been very "friendly" lately. I mean, I just don't understand why she isn't in the mood at 4:30 in the morning, when I get up to go hunting. Anyone got any advice :lol:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Should have married a ND girl!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Itchy, you could take the money you were going to spend in ND on a hunting trip and buy your wife something nice, give it to her at 4:30 in the morning and see if it improves her mood. If it doesn't you'll have an idea how important the money-spent part of your trip is to residents.


----------



## Bushwacker (Mar 30, 2003)

Horsager, a portion of your license fee does go to Plots and GMA's. Plots is paid for out of your General Game/Habitat stamp.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I think putting the amount in line item form right on the liscence would ease tensions, along with a committment to allocate that money to a access only account.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

itchy said:


> Well, since you bring it up, my wife hasn't been very "friendly" lately. I mean, I just don't understand why she isn't in the mood at 4:30 in the morning, when I get up to go hunting. Anyone got any advice :lol:


Um well I won't go there..... :lol:


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Three guys were out hunting for a long weekend. The first guy says this hunt cost me 90 for a new dress for my wife. The second hunter says this hunt cost me 4500 dollars, I had to promise to remodel the kitchen. The third hunter says his trip cost nothing. The other two look at him and say HOW. He looks up and says all I did was wake up at 3:30 grab my wifes butt and say hunting or sex. She said take a sweater it may be cold.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh:


----------

